# sugar train in St. Kitts



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Just got back from a cruise and at one port on St. Kitts we went on the "sugar train." Built in early 1900s it was used to move sugar cane around, but since that is no longer grown there now it is used as an attraction..


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Cool, did you get any "sugar" on the trip?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

actually they passed out sugar cake (more like a candy) along with rum punch and pina coladas!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

What is the car behind the loco? It appears to be some sort of
power generator or possibly a B unit.

Don


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

yes, generator. the passenger cars were air conditioned downstairs and had a sound system throughout for commentary.

the passenger cars were made in Seattle


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Assume you consumed the drinks and tossed the candy. :laugh:


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Interesting, how long is the trip on this train ?


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

golfermd said:


> Assume you consumed the drinks and tossed the candy. :laugh:



Yes, had a couple of drinks ---and yes they pour the rum with a heavy hand! Candy was good!


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

Biggie said:


> Interesting, how long is the trip on this train ?


about 2 hours.


----------



## KarenORichmond (Nov 14, 2011)

I really wanted a shirt with the train on it, but I checked all the markets and couldn't find one. May have to take one of my pictures and make my own!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll find that in many of the Islands that the rum is cheaper than the mixer, so the cheaper bars have the strongest drinks.  I was in Jamaica some time back, and BOY did they pour a mean drink!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I had the same experience in the Bahamas a few years back. You can get plastered on the cheap!


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

KarenORichmond said:


> I really wanted a shirt with the train on it, but I checked all the markets and couldn't find one. May have to take one of my pictures and make my own!


Ha ha, a great business idea / opportunity ? 

Tnx for the answer, must been a nice trip :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

